# fantails and their tails :)



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

I was just wondering are there any particular reasons for which a fantail pigeon (garden fantail, not Indian nor American) erects it's tail? 

Also, I've noticed the hen always erecting her tail and can't recall seeing the cock raise his. Is this normal?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

newbie001 said:


> I was just wondering are there any particular reasons for which a fantail pigeon (garden fantail, not Indian nor American) erects it's tail?
> 
> Also, I've noticed the hen always erecting her tail and can't recall seeing the cock raise his. Is this normal?


all the fantails should erect the tail, sometimes a hen when ready to lay eggs will hold hers down or when they are flying up they lay it down to fly..when on the floor and walking around it should be up..garden fantails are a mix so their tails are more of a funnel shape and they can hold them more level and have a different standard in which I do not think they are recognized as showing breed..in the UK they are called garden doves and the funnel tails just make them look more fancy. They can hold them up when they are perky or excited because they come from true fantails.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, he probably will hold it up now and then. Maybe you have just missed it. But often the garden fans don't hold them way up. They often hold them more level as spiritwings has mentioned.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's genetic. Just like we are bred to walk upright on two feet, they are bred to keep their tail up. They only lay it down when resting, nesting, when sick, etc. The better quality ones are that way anyway. The lesser quality ones may keep it down more often. Garden fantails are mixed so they usually have a funnel shaped tail and not as strong so it doesn't stay up as much.


----------

